# Star Spangled Spanner off to Louisville



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi folks,
as a few of you already know we are off to the Louisville show tomorrow,via New York and Lazydays in florida.
We will be back around the 5th of december.
Cheers Dunc.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dunc

Have a cracking time mate, if you could smuggle me a 35 footer five slide out, full bath with cinema room back in your suitcase let me know and I will meet you at the airport :lol: :lol: Look forward to hearing your tales at New Year

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

See if you can find me a new knob... for my cab heater controls... I glued it, but its not brilliant. Also rear light lenses.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time both don't spend too much :lol: 

who's got the doggies then?


Jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Safe travels Dunc and Chris.

Steve


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Chris isn't going she couldn't bear leaving the doggies, boys only trip,a friend from the ranch, fellow rv'er johnx6gtl (mhf) is coming with me.
Dunc.


----------

